
Nostalgia doesn’t need real memories – an imagined past works too - simplertms
https://aeon.co/essays/nostalgia-doesnt-need-real-memories-an-imagined-past-works-as-well
======
082349872349872
> "Improving the accuracy of our memory for the past could indeed be the best
> strategy to curb the uncharitable deceptions of the politics of nostalgia."

I agree, and will add that there's been no time like now for ease of improving
the accuracy of our impressions of the present, due to the sheer availability
of primary sources. Click. Click. Click. It's real easy, man.

As to secondary sources:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23858477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23858477)

> "If you agree with it, it's truth. If you don't agree, it's propaganda.
> Pretend that it is all propaganda. See what happens on your analysis
> reports."

Minitrues may still be as active as ever (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23895444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23895444)
) but reasonable propaganda analysis (PROPANAL) skills help triangulate. See
also para 15 for examples of domestic propaganda in the age before social
media. (Other sources such as Bernays go further into the details of how one
exploited the social graph without automation.)

Compare the analytical outline on para 45, pp 18-20:
[https://collections.nlm.nih.gov/ext/dw/01130770R/PDF/0113077...](https://collections.nlm.nih.gov/ext/dw/01130770R/PDF/01130770R.pdf)

------
iworkfromhome
An essay about nostalgia that is very interesting to read. I became rigid to
understand it there. Writing that spurred me to remember what I dreamed of as
a child and still continues to exist until now. Thank you to Felipe and Nigel
for publishing this great essay.

